
These Companies Enriched Themselves. Now They’re Getting a Bailout - KKKKkkkk1
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/03/27/opinion/coronavirus-bailout.html
======
partisan
The government should take ownership of these underperforming properties and
make them available to first time business owners in partnership with the SBA.

